# DOTPOTA



## Kevin (Jul 15, 2014)

Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes

Me and the missus went and seen it tonight. Damn good documentary and it shows who really started the war between us homos . . . those warmongering simians* not *us sapiens. In fact, this factual documentary shows how the simians were enticed to war by a false flag by a small coterie of their own. Makes me want to ban any simians who may be using this forum.  

Oh yeah. Spoiler alert.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 15, 2014)

Dagnammit put the alert first

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 15, 2014)

So what I'm getting from this is monkeys bad right?


----------



## Brink (Jul 16, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> So what I'm getting from this is monkeys bad right?



Yes, I've bee saying it all along, stupid monkeys.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 16, 2014)

On another note, the apes. 

From online review.
....as both sides are brought to the brink of a war,.....

Be worried.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 16, 2014)

I heard the ape caused the uproar and there was a breif mention of the shtf and the humans killed each other off....like walking dead scenario...


----------



## Kevin (Jul 16, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I heard the ape caused the uproar and there was a breif mention of the shtf and the humans killed each other off....like walking dead scenario...



I can't say because it really would be a spoiler. I haven't really spoiled it by what I said. Go see it, it's good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 18, 2014)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------

